# What kills fly eggs?



## Willowynd

I noticed today that their was some odd looking flies on the puppies this afternoon- but the pups were not bothered by them...not biting or scratching....looked like they were just sitting on them and not biting. This evening when I went to groom I found what I first thought was clumps of saw dust, and thought that really odd, as I do not use sawdust. Upon closer inspection I realized it was eggs...tons of them. None were showing on top- they were all laid under the top coat in the undercoat. While trying to get them all out,working layer by layer got a close up look at one of the flies- as it was still hiding under the coat. It was shiny irridescent green-black. Rather rounded rear end on it and much larger than a house fly, but not as large as a horse fly. I went through and brushed and combed all I could find out, but whith the size of them- I am afraid that if I missed a few they will hatch- and I do not want maggots on my puppies! I am having my son bathe a pup now as I write this. Is there anything I can do to keep fly eggs from hatching? I have flea drops- will that work? I have Bio-spot (from that free offer) that contains permetrin and S-methoprene


----------



## Minelson

hmmm...I think I would call the vet. I don't know of any sure solution for fly eggs. They will probably need to wormed too for it. I know that is how horses get some worms...from bot eggs layed on their legs and then they scratch with their teeth and they get in their system. Yep..I would call your vet on this one.


----------



## Terry W

BOTFLIES!!!!! WARM, soapy water-- GET THEM OFF-- FAST!!! The larvae from those eggs will also get under the skin, and EAT their way into the puppies-- i Surgically removed some from a rabbit last summer- they had eaten away at the tissue surroundiing the rabbits spinal cord-- The larvae enter through the smallest of holes-- and start eating....


----------



## Willowynd

I do not beleive they are bot flies as the eggs were not round and yellow but white and like grains of rice, but smaller. My husband called them bottle flies. I brushed and combed out everything I could find, working in layers. Then bathed the puppies well, rinsing with a hose. I finally got ahold of my vet this morning and he said the bio-spot will work to prevent any missed ones from hatching and if any hatch the permethrin will kill them and will protect the pups from being attacked as it coats the skin. Just waiting for them to dry again, as it was pouring this morning when I took them out to potty....unless it can be applied to a damp dog?


----------



## Minelson

Whew! I'm glad you called your vet. If it were me I would wait until they are dry...shouldn't take too long and you want to make sure it works.


----------



## Willowynd

BTW found out what kind of flies they were...blow flies- another name for them is bottle flies. Not sure why they chose to lay eggs on the pups though...they did not have any fecal matter on them nor wounds that would have attracted them, no matted fur, etc. All I can figure is the dead rabbit in the burn pile...but that was 3-400 ft away.


----------



## ForMyACDs

This is a bad time of year for maggots. The flies will lay eggs on anything that is not active. That's why when we see sick outdoor cats or dogs we usually wind up dealing with a maggot infestation. They will usually go right to the anus and get in to the body there where the skin is moist and sensitive and start eating away tissue. Ugh......I always dread having to deal with those cases. 

I agree, comb them, pick them......however you can get those things off do it! I am a little surprised your vet suggested bio-spot however for young puppies. Our experiences with clients using bio-spot has not been good (sick or dying cats & dogs, particularly puppies).


----------



## Willowynd

Oh they are not young puppies...they are 10 mo old. I keep my pups up at the house for quite a while. Yes, the pups were napping in the sun when I saw the flies on them. They are not ill or dirty, but seems it did not matter to the flies. After this I will be checking for them on all the dogs on a regular basis during warm weather. If I hadn't decided to groom that afternoon, I shudder to think of what would have happened as none was on the surface of the coat. Could have easily been missed, even though they are house puppies.


----------

